# Advice for 9 day Mongolia ride



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

OOOO How fun would a Mongolia trip be!!!

I just know for going out in the back country cotton kills. 

We wear synthetics and wool. Wool is best as its fire proof, warm, dries well, keeps you warm while wet and it tough.

We have oilskin pants and coats to keep us dry and warmer.

Jeans..... I have a love hate relationship with them. I detest some jeans as the inner seam just wears my leg raw. I recently took a friend of my daughters out and she wore leggings. I didn't think they where sturdy enough but she said they where. Next ride out I wore my legging and she was correct. No leg wear, they are tough.

A friend said wearing chaps helps with the seam wearing on the leg but I haven't tried them out yet. I am just happy wearing regular old leggings. Bet I would really love wearing tights meant for horseback riding.

As for our helmets.... we take along a shower cap to put over it in case we really get into a downpour. Gentle rain doesn't seem to get into the ventilation much but a downpour does.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

How exciting! Your outfitter is mostly likely the best qualified to answer your questions since that's his livelihood. When I do long distance riding I prefer breeches or tights since they don't have seams to rub inner legs and don't bind in the wrong places. I suspect you should plan on layering your clothes since weather can be variable, including both warm and cooler clothing. Also take rain gear and a cover to protect your helmet. Buy the brand of half chaps that fit you-----everybody is different so what one person finds comfortable may not be for someone else. I would stick to riding gloves since they are designed for riding horses---bring an extra pair just in case one gets lost. 


Have fun and please post pictures of the ride!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would have to have riding pants without seams on the delicate places that we sit on. Jeans start to wear holes in you on long rides.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't know how hot it gets there, but I ditto the jeans and seam thing.
In cool weather, I wear sweats for long rides. Nothing to bind, and convenient, if you get my drift!
In summer, I try to find light weight synthetic pants that just pull on-usually at second hand stores. 
Footwear, I prefer hiking boots, that fit my stirrups. If there are places I have to walk, I have lots of traction and ankle support
I like an oil skin slicker, as even when it does not rain, it can be used as a good wind break, plus if it does rain,it not just keeps me dry, but my saddle also.
Both saddle bags and pommel bags.
Far as gloves, I only ride with them if it is cold, and carry both a light pair and heavy ones. Lots of socks, long enough so you don't have a gap, if your pant leg rides up slightly
I don't ride with chaps, as too inconvenient and bulky


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Whatever you decide to wear, go on some long rides with it first to see how comfortable it is after a long days ride.

My personal favorite for weather is Gortex style rain gear (coat and pants). It's light, breaks the wind, ties up neatly behind the saddle and most importantly doesn't soak through. I know a lot of people like to use oiled canvas style gear as it's more "western" but it does soak through on a long day of rain, heavy and doesn't break the wind as well.

For gloves, I used to ride motorcycles and started out riding horses with an old pair of motorcycle gloves I had hanging around and continue to do so today. You want something that isn't to thick in the finger/palm gripping area or you'll end up over gripping and tiring out your hands. At the same time you want the rest of the glove to be insulated enough to provide dry warmth (and why I've stuck with motorcycle gloves).


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Whatever you decide to wear, go on some long rides with it first to see how comfortable it is after a long days ride.


This!! Test what you think will work at home before finding out you are wrong in Mongolia. 

Personally, I wear tights meant for riding and half chaps on long rides, as seams are not your friend.

If you like the look of jeans and want to avoid the potential for rubs, I have been told that wearing pantyhose under them will help.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The main blog has been removed from this site but still a few pics remain - this was in August and the riders look well wrapped up to me yet it mentions it being hot the previous days so sounds like you need a collection of clothing for changeable weather patterns
RACE REPORT: Day 2 ? Monday 5th August | The Mongol Derby Blog


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Depends on the weather and you. The ranchers I know ride all day every day in jeans. I've never worn anything but jeans, and the seams of my cheap, bottom-of-the-line Wranglers have never been a problem. No problem with my Levi 501s, either. I don't do all day rides...but you won't find a lot of cowboys riding in breeches.

I also wear 100% cotton T-shirts or button down long sleeve shirts. When I was flying in places like Turkey, Saudi Arabia & Nellis AFB, I had to wear Nomex flight suits...very hot. They had tan flight suits, but they fell apart easy. Off-duty: Cotton!

For warm/hot deserts, I'd go 100% cotton. As it gets colder, I prefer wool, topping with Goretex if appropriate. Layers.

Concur on asking the outfitter. They will have seen a variety of options, know what you are getting in to temperature and weather-wise, and can advise you on what has worked for their situation. Looks like highs should run 70-85 degrees, sometimes with rain but mostly dry:

Weather in Mongolia - Lonely Planet

https://www.wunderground.com/histor...reqdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=44292

But it will depends on elevation, location, etc. The tour folks should know. I'm just putting a plug in for natural fiber clothes, which I prefer for most outdoor stuff. I'm always puzzled by worries about the seams of jeans rubbing, since I've never had a moment's problem with them.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

bsms said:


> I'm always puzzled by worries about the seams of jeans rubbing, since I've never had a moment's problem with them.


Depends on your shape and the cut of the jeans. I normally wear Wrangler 13MWZ jeans and never have an issue. I do have some other jeans though and a few of them have ended up causing some me problems. Also I just can't wear Levi's at all, none I've ever tried on have fit my shape. If I tried to wear a pair while riding I probably wouldn't last 5 minutes.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Interesting! My wife, daughter & I wear jeans with no problem, but I know others report being rubbed into hamburger.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Depends on your shape and the cut of the jeans. I normally wear Wrangler 13MWZ jeans and never have an issue. I do have some other jeans though and a few of them have ended up causing some me problems. Also I just can't wear Levi's at all, none I've ever tried on have fit my shape. If I tried to wear a pair while riding I probably wouldn't last 5 minutes.


Ride for a week, 8 hour days rides, and you will maybe see why jeans can at times cause discomfort.
I ride in jeans all the time around home, or on short 4 hour rides or so, but avoid them in long 8 hr plus mountain rides


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

@phantomhorse13 -- it might work but I'm not wearing pantyhose. Yuck. lol

@The men -- men are different than women, especially in the jean seam areas.


----------



## MNGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for all of the great information and tips! It's good to hear from experienced riders. I'm trying to avoid overpacking. I'll have to buy some breeches and try them for the first time.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Smilie said:


> Darrin said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on your shape and the cut of the jeans. I normally wear Wrangler 13MWZ jeans and never have an issue. I do have some other jeans though and a few of them have ended up causing some me problems. Also I just can't wear Levi's at all, none I've ever tried on have fit my shape. If I tried to wear a pair while riding I probably wouldn't last 5 minutes.
> ...


Been on hundreds of rides, spending all day in the saddle and several week long packing trips. My Wranglers just don't fall me.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Ride for a week, 8 hour days rides, and you will maybe see why jeans can at times cause discomfort...


Except I know folks who ride 8-12+ hours, 7 days a week, in jeans without problems. My youngest did 8.5 hours a week or so ago, without any problem with her legs...just her butt was tired! My wife, OTOH, prefers to ride in what once were my oldest daughter's USMC uniform pants...she loves the loose fit and all the pockets.








​
It seems more likely to depend on the individual, the particular jeans, etc. I'm sure the people who say they are turned into hamburger are telling the truth, just as I'm telling the truth in saying I've never had ANY irritation at the seam - nor did my English leather saddles see any odd wear there.

But that is why it is a very good idea to TRY before the ride! Sometimes, the oddest little details really bite a person in the butt...or leg. :wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

As with all things in the horse industry... there's more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

well, certainly if jeans work fine for you, seams don't bother you, then no argument. I have ridden in my younger days, with jeans all day, a week at a time, and also rode with riding boots in late fall.
Individual experience shapes what we use.
I quit riding in riding boots, the time I was out on a late fall sheep hunt, and an unexpected blizzard moved in, with temps likewise plummeting
We did not have an outfitter tent with a stove in those days, just a simple pyramid tent. My boots got wet during the day, and then froze over night.
I almost cried, forcing my feet into those boots next morning, and never felt my toes until the sun had been up several hours past noon
Could I still ride in jeans without them bothering me? Most likley yes, but long johns fit much better under sweats, plus it keeps you warmer, fitting loosely
In the summer, I just fine thin pants with an elasticized waist much cooler then jeans
Heck, when you are a kid, you can ride in anything, including shorts, riding with a saddle. I did. Have tried it once or twice in the last few years, on very hot days, and it just does not work any longer!
Hard to believe, but there are days in Alberta that jeans are just too hot!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Quite sure I am wearing jeans here



and here



Hey, even got ahelmet on here, but no jeans!


Jeans here on aday ride this year 



Old family picture-most likely all wearing jeans



How about these red jeans!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't have any advice, just wanted to say have fun. It sounds like it's going to be an amazing trip.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This!
And be sure to take lots of pictures!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a hard core jeans person. Never had an issue until I started going long distances. All my friends ride in breeches and tights for long rides. I don't like tight pants. But a good pair of jeans can go all wrong in a few moments if they get wet in the wrong places, if they ride up your leg or some strap or gear works its way underneath you during a gallop. Next thing you know, there's a sore on your leg. When you have to go for a few more miles, those little rubbing sores turn into very painful problems. I have scars up and down the insides of my legs because of these little incidents. 

I've worn dri-fit running tights under my jeans but it gets way too hot. Half chaps protect my lower legs, but there is an area between the top of the half chap and top of the knee inside the leg that still rubs on occasion.

Just recently I made a great discovery. I bought a pair of these knee compression sleeves. They just cover that small area of leg that isn't protected by half chaps and solve every possible rubbing problem one might have. Even if your pants get wet. They don't slide down, they don't make your entire leg too hot, and you really don't notice them after they're on. 








https://www.amazon.com/HighLoong-Compression-Support-Copper-Recovery/dp/B01D80EBGC/ref=pd_sim_200_1/179-3970844-3895045?ie=UTF8&dpID=412IKBCi0iL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=8HKFNRNCV7G1R82G59JY
I also just got a pair of Macwet gloves and they are excellent. Like second skin, and don't make your hands feel too hot.
For half chaps, either Ariat or Tredstep make good ones. I have a pair of Tredstep leather half chaps that are very comfortable.

Of course it goes without saying that if you ride in jeans, you wear ones with flat seams made for riding such as Wranglers. I like the ones with a little stretchiness since they help you hop on and off your horse more easily.


----------



## MNGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Zexious said:


> ^This!
> And be sure to take lots of pictures!





Gottatrot1 said:


> I'm a hard core jeans person. Never had an issue until I started going long distances. All my friends ride in breeches and tights for long rides. I don't like tight pants. But a good pair of jeans can go all wrong in a few moments if they get wet in the wrong places, if they ride up your leg or some strap or gear works its way underneath you during a gallop. Next thing you know, there's a sore on your leg. When you have to go for a few more miles, those little rubbing sores turn into very painful problems. I have scars up and down the insides of my legs because of these little incidents.
> 
> I've worn dri-fit running tights under my jeans but it gets way too hot. Half chaps protect my lower legs, but there is an area between the top of the half chap and top of the knee inside the leg that still rubs on occasion.
> 
> ...


Will do, Zexious!

Great advice about the jeans and sleeves, Gottatrot1. I would have never thought about the knee compression sleeves. Thank you so much!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Darrin said:


> I know a lot of people like to use oiled canvas style gear as it's more "western" but it does soak through on a long day of rain, heavy and doesn't break the wind as well.


Really?

I took my older 2 girls on a 3 day ride last fall. It rained HARD the first day. Cold, windy and almost snowing. 

The first night we almost couldn't get a fire started as there was NOTHING dry to start a fire with even under the thickest of trees.

Anyway, that night we hammock camped. We had tarps over our hammocks but used our oilskin coats over the hammock under the tarp. They where still dry inside after a hard days rain. That extra layer kept us warmer and dryer that night.

We use the oilskin on windy days here on the prairie as they work great as windbreakers.

The canvas is also resilient to riding through brush which once one gets off the prairie we have a lot of.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was in my 20's I didn't think a thing about riding 100 miles in a week wearing jeans. I did find that the jeans totally wore out quickly. 

I have gotten picky in my old age. Probably a bit lazy too.

I wish I had that 20 year old body back. Don't think I'd want the low level of common since I had then though. 

My point is not to highjack your thread, but to point out that your age and condition will make a big difference on how picky you will be about the clothing you wear.

I wish I were going with you.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I used to ride in jeans back in the day when breeches weren't made of washable stretchy fabric but no way would I want to go back. The only jeans I wear to ride in now are the stretchy lightweight ones or cords but they don't have the reinforced areas that breeches have so not as comfortable for long rides


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

ChitChatChet said:


> Really?
> 
> I took my older 2 girls on a 3 day ride last fall. It rained HARD the first day. Cold, windy and almost snowing.
> 
> ...


Idea was formed by those complaining about being wet while wearing them, not from personal experience getting wet when wearing them. But, I used to have an oiled canvas hat that would soak through.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Whether jeans are comfy or not depends to a degree on your saddle. If you have english saddle leathers they will pinch you. Jeans and western fenders go together a lot better. 

Now that I ride in an english trail saddle I switched to pull on stretchy breeches. It's not so hot here that they're a bother. I wear half chaps. But I've snagged those comfy breeches bushwhacking, I'd rather have been wearing jeans then.

I looked at mongolian saddle pics online. They look very weird.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband likes those oiled canvas hats and I think he redoes the oil treatment from time to time. Or maybe it is a wax. He likes the hat a lot.

He has one of the coats and it is so stiff that I think it could walk to the closet on its own. I don't notice him wearing it much.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Celeste said:


> My husband likes those oiled canvas hats and I think he redoes the oil treatment from time to time. Or maybe it is a wax. He likes the hat a lot.
> 
> He has one of the coats and it is so stiff that I think it could walk to the closet on its own. I don't notice him wearing it much.



LOL 

After 20+ years I re-waxed my coat. 

I had a hat that worked really well too but now I wear a helmet.

The oilskin gear works very well..... from personal experience. Go with quality though.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

There's a company that makes synthetic rain gear for trail riders. Pricey but tempting -- it is a lot lighter than oilskin. Muddy Creek.

For bushwhacking in the rain I bet oilskin would hold up better. But who wants to bushwhack in a rainstorm anyway? That's for people who get paid, not me.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Avna said:


> There's a company that makes synthetic rain gear for trail riders. Pricey but tempting -- it is a lot lighter than oilskin. Muddy Creek.
> 
> For bushwhacking in the rain I bet oilskin would hold up better. But who wants to bushwhack in a rainstorm anyway? That's for people who get paid, not me.


I agree.

But there have been times where I have had to make my planned trip when the forecast wasn't so pleasant. Turned out to be a great trip. The 1st day, even though it was cold, rainy/snowy and nasty, we had the proper gear which made all the difference in the world.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I won't comment on jeans, but if you've never traveled to asia, then take a big jar of peanut butter and a couple of boxes of crackers with you.....

They eat things we've never heard of in that part of the world....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the way that the Mongolians ride is very different from how we ride. they predominantly STAND in the stirrups, and stand sideways, like literally standing with your legs sort of scissored out to accomodate the little horse . so, your legs are facing right or left, while your face faces forward. they stand in this position for hours. they do not SIT in the saddle, hardly at all.

you, however, will want to sit in your saddle, so the single best thing you can do is bring a thick sheepskin saddleseat pad for your butt. And, wear good boots that can give you support for basically STANDING hours upon hours.

also, bring small gifts to give to the people, like foodstuffs or toys. this will buy you much good karma. I ALWAYS bring things from home to give away to kind folks I meet when I travel.


----------



## MNGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

Appreciate all of the great advice that keeps rolling in! 

I bought my first pair of breeches today. It was a little difficult to find a good selection of men's clothing at the local stores.

I'm also going to go on a ride in hiking pants to see how those feel. 

Most, if not all, of the outfitters that offer these pony treks ride/train their horses like we do here and use western saddles.


----------



## MNGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

gunslinger said:


> I won't comment on jeans, but if you've never traveled to asia, then take a big jar of peanut butter and a couple of boxes of crackers with you.....
> 
> They eat things we've never heard of in that part of the world....



PLOT TWIST: I AM ASIAN.

Unsolicited advice about foreign cuisine not welcomed. Thanks, and have a good day.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

MNGuy said:


> PLOT TWIST: I AM ASIAN.
> 
> Unsolicited advice about foreign cuisine not welcomed. Thanks, and have a good day.


Well then, have a good vacation!! Where will you be traveling from and to?

A few years back I worked in China for awhile....and spent at that time, 30% of my adult life in asia.....

I'd love to ride in Mongolia...quite a history there.....


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> I'd love to ride in Mongolia...quite a history there.....


Me too!

A friend of mine did. She brought back a Mongolian saddle. Very interesting saddle.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been chaffed by wet cotton jeans. Recently though, if a ride has the potential of being wet (sweat or rain), I've been wearing a pair of women's tights under a pair of Wrangler Cool Vantage jeans. 
The endurance ride last weekend was 91 degrees and humid. I was cool, comfortable, and there was no chafing.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a pair of hiking pants that I love riding in, especially on hot days! They are light & breathable yet sturdy enough to told up to many hours in the saddle. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Mongolia is where horses COME from. What an amazing adventure! Would love to do that myself . . . but I'm going pony trekking in Iceland first. If I ever do that . . .


----------

